# East Breaks out of POC



## Bholland8 (Dec 27, 2007)

Looking For 1 or 2 for offshore trip out of POC. We Leave the dock at 7am sharp and are probably staying for the late night bite. pending on the weather we will arrive shortly after dawn on saturday morning. Just looking for someone to help with gas and bait. Going cost is $150 a head. We will be heading out on a 26' deep-v Regulator with dual 06 suzuki 250's and cuddy cabin. Need to bring own food and drinks. there will be plenty of tackle on the boat, but if you have any preference to the reels you use bring them along too. serious inquiries only guys.


----------



## Bholland8 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey guys we are moving the trip to saturday and dont think we going to stay overnight. i'll start a new thread with the days changed. PM or call 7139063547 seas look alot calmer, but it will still take sea legs


----------



## Tarpon Lover (May 25, 2008)

I would like to join in for future trips.
Thanks!


----------

